#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-20
<Rohff94> bjr Siphax 
<Siphax> bir
<Rohff94> cool de voir qu il ya encore des gens ici 
<Rohff94> comment vas tu ? 
<Siphax> ça va 
<Siphax> et toi
<Rohff94> bien merci 
<Siphax> je pense que tu es nouveau ici
<Rohff94> non je me disais la meme chose que toi 
<Rohff94> bein a vrai dire 
<Rohff94> je viens de temps en temps 
<Rohff94> mais c vrai que cela fait tres lgt 
<Rohff94> que je ne suis pas venu 
<Siphax> ok
<Rohff94> alors tu fais quoi dans la vie Siphax 
<Siphax> je télécharger tous
<Siphax> les films la musique 
<Rohff94> c.a.d ???
<Rohff94> ah et tu les revends apres 
<Siphax> oui
<Rohff94> tu es un genre de pirate 
<Siphax> non c'est légale 
<Rohff94> ah bon 
<Rohff94> depuis qd telecharger des films sur le net est legale ?????
<Rohff94> bref c ton affaire 
<Rohff94> amuse toi bien 
<Siphax> un pirate c'est quelle qu'un qui fait la programmation comme une passion artistique 
<Siphax> et moi je suis pas
<Rohff94> he mais tu as raison on dirait que tu en sais qlq chose dans le domain 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-21
<DelphiWorld> salam
<sarhan> prouvez lui que c'est pas mort
<sarhan> :'(
<sarhan> DelphiWorld, il y a du mouvement parfois :(
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: mais moin
<sarhan> bon retournous sur #ubuntu-tn
 * DelphiWorld slaps sarhan around a bit with a large trout
<sarhan> même ici tu me tape :'(
<DelphiWorld> sarhan: :)
<Off> Siphax: tout à fait oui
<Siphax> oui
<Off> mais un chan irc, c'est surtout fait pour idler.
<Off> tu te connectes, et tu restes.
<Off> y'a pas toujours des discussions.
<Off> arf, j'voulais plutôt hl sarhan :-p
<Siphax> je suis adapté 
<Siphax> c'est comme sa que sa marche ici
<Siphax> connecte toi, mais ne parler pas 
<Siphax> aujourd’hui j'ai installer Arch linux 
<Siphax> elle est nikel 
<Siphax> tu as quelle que aidées sur cette distrubition 
<Off> heu
<Off> j'aime pas l'idée que les paquets soit pas signés et que tout le monde peut faire son dépot sans que ce soit signé
<Siphax> oui 
<Siphax> je pense que les depots d'arch linux sont plus que les utilisateurs 
<Siphax> mais il est facile dans la création des paquets
<Siphax> sur tout pour yaourt
<Siphax> et sont avantage elle est toujours mais ajours pour les derniers versions 
#ubuntu-dz 2012-03-24
<Siphax> http://uploadhero.com/
<Siphax> UploadHero le remplaçant de MegaUpload
<Siphax> selon wawa mania le site de téléchargement le plus visité 
<Siphax> Streaming gratuit et Streaming HD disponible via un compte Premium  !
<Siphax> http://uploadhero.com/v/D6loidsb
<hakim_> salam
<hakim_> quit
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-21
<m_amine> Salam alaykoum
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-23
<xcvt01> slm
#ubuntu-dz 2013-03-24
<Adel_636> Salam les amis
<Adel_636> Quel distribution linux vous me conseiller pour tourner un server web
<Adel_636> ?
<Adel_636> conseillez
<Adel_636> Sans partie pris :), je sais que vous êtes ubuntu enthusiast
<xcvt01_> Fedora
#ubuntu-dz 2014-03-17
<Guest81754> salam 3likom
#ubuntu-dz 2015-03-22
<malekworld> Bonsoir les gars... bon surf !
#ubuntu-dz 2016-03-23
<zinoviy> leaving
#ubuntu-dz 2017-03-22
<berzakh> Bonsoir
#ubuntu-dz 2019-03-19
<bigsicret> courage l'algérie !
